# Dress code in IT department of Citibank



## brendan1006 (25 Mar 2010)

Hello
just a quick question to ask of the dress code at CITI in Dublin  North wall Quay is  casual , business casual or  is business dress essential.
I  and  some other redundant friends are hopeing to send some speculative CVS to  IT companies in the dublin city area.

many thanks 
Brendan


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Mar 2010)

Out of curiosity why would you need to know the dress code when just sending in a C.V.?


----------



## ajapale (25 Mar 2010)

Perhaps there is a photograph on the CV? or maybe the applicant wants to drop the CV's in in person?


----------



## galleyslave (25 Mar 2010)

ajapale said:


> Perhaps there is a photograph on the CV? or maybe the applicant wants to drop the CV's in in person?


in both cases professional attire is appropriate regardless of the dress code. The same goes for interview attendance.


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Mar 2010)

I'd have to recommend running a spell-check on your CV, too.


----------



## Yeager (31 Mar 2010)

Wear business dress on the top half and a pair of old jeans on the bottom half. That way you get best of both. 

Look like a clown though............which probably wouldn't be out of place in a financial institute at the moment.


----------

